# Hechtangeln in Holland



## Zanderjäger2 (12. November 2008)

Hallo leute kann mir hier jemand sagen wo man in Holland gut auf Hecht Fischen kann? Im raum Limburg wäre echt super, in der Mass is es ja nich mehr so dolle:cLeider!!

Lg


----------



## krauthis7 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Holland*

hy rute in die hand  nehmen und laufen alles abtesten, es wird dir hier bestimmt niemand hotspots verraten.

viel glück


----------



## barney1064 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Holland*

Hallo

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich 2009
in Belgien Aal fangen darf?


Barney


----------



## Zanderjäger2 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Holland*

Ich suche ja keine hotspots sonder nur gute gewässer für Hecht in Holland trozdem danke!!!!

Lg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Holland*



Zanderjäger2 schrieb:


> Ich suche ja keine hotspots sonder nur gute gewässer für Hecht in Holland trozdem danke!!!!
> 
> Lg


Gibt es in Holland auch schlechte Hechtgewässer ?|kopfkrat


----------



## carphunter85 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Holland*

ja, gibt es, in den schlechten fängst du an guten tagen einen oder zwei... 

Aber mal im ernst, in den Niederlanden sind echt in jeder Pfütze Hechte drin.


----------



## krauthis7 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Holland*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> ja, gibt es, in den schlechten fängst du an guten tagen einen oder zwei...
> 
> Aber mal im ernst, in den Niederlanden sind echt in jeder Pfütze Hechte drin.


 

richtig #6


----------



## Carrybridge (26. November 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Holland*

Hallo Zusammen,

möchte am Wochenende nach Holland zum Hecht angeln.

Entweder Vinkeveen oder Vlietlanden.

In Vienkeveen war vor 33 Jahren zuletzt. 

Habe vorhin mit einem Bootsvermieter in Vinkeveen telefoniert;
er sagte ich benötige keinen Vispas?!; der Schein für Vinkeveen kostet 3,50 €. 

Nun bräuchte ich von euch Tipps oder Entscheidungshilfe eventuell Übernachtungsadressen.

Danke im Voraus

Bernd


----------

